# Xv2 plow will not lift all other functions work



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi we have a 3 year old fisher xv2 plow, that stopped lifting. No leaks, fluid is fine all functions working execpt plow will not lift, pump goes up once there is tension on chain it stops. Dropped plow off to be serviced. Hooked up new xv2 from other truck, started plowing and having the same problem again. Switched out controller and still no luck, checked and cleaned all connections. Interesting point, the original problem started when snow turned to rain, have similar conditions today and problem started again with new plow. Any suggestions??? 
Cheers and Happy New Year!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm confused. You hooked up a different plow to a different truck and had the same issue?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I think he is saying 2 plow with same issues on the one truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

boutch said:


> I think he is saying 2 plow with same issues on the one truck.


Got it.

If that's the case, I have no idea. Because of the nature of the multiplexed wiring, that's pretty much impossible


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

What if the power cable is corroded and not making good contact. It takes alot less power to move the other function than lifting the plow. 

He says it want to lift but just enough to take the slack in the chains.


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm confused. You hooked up a different plow to a different truck and had the same issue?


No hooked up back up plow( which is newer) to same truck, plowed for a bit and then had same issue, no lift but all other functions work. Back up plow is a newer xv2


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

boutch said:


> What if the power cable is corroded and not making good contact. It takes alot less power to move the other function than lifting the plow.
> 
> He says it want to lift but just enough to take the slack in the chains.


(She)
Just cleaned battery, we keep all power cable cleaned and greased. But did not check, will do when back. I'm thinking it has to be some sort of ground wire short, maybe?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@LPeters, Did you, or anyone else, do any sort of service on these plows from the last time they worked?

Specifically, either some sort of valve adjustments or fluid change?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

boutch said:


> What if the power cable is corroded and not making good contact. It takes alot less power to move the other function than lifting the plow.
> 
> He says it want to lift but just enough to take the slack in the chains.


Because of the module on the plow and everything, I'd expect bigger issues than low pressure but it is at least as plausible as anything I have to offer.

It's not a very expensive piece to replace so it may be worth a try


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

Really just wondering if anyone has had or heard of this before, the shop that has my plow is not open today, we are both out in the other truck plowing I thought to look on line while riding with him and trying to problem solve, hoping I would find a quick suggestion, I need him out of my truck. From what I have read it seems to be electrical. He went through the connections and cleaned terminals


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually, the problem you are describing sounds hydraulic, not electrical. Everything you describe is working, but the pump doesnt seem to be generating the pressure needed to lift it once the weight is on the chain. But there is nothing vehicle side that would cause a hydraulic issue like that.

But if you've read otherwise, perhaps someone else will weigh in with their experience. Good luck!


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> @LPeters, Did you, or anyone else, do any sort of service on these plows from the last time they worked?
> 
> Specifically, either some sort of valve adjustments or fluid change?


Yes constantly and it has been in use all season.


cwren2472 said:


> Because of the module on the plow and everything, I'd expect bigger issues than low pressure but it is at least as plausible as anything I have to offer.
> 
> It's not a very expensive piece to replace so it may be worth a try


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

LPeters said:


> Yes constantly and it has been in use all season.


Thank you will let you know


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If you have another plow do you have another truck as well? If so try that truck with the plow to see if it happens?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What does motor sound like when trying to lift? Does it slow down a good bit or struggling quite a bit? Does plow seem unusually slow going into scoop? I am betting it is truck side power harness to be affecting to separate plows. When it acts up try using a jumper cable from battery to plow motor to see if it starts to work or not.


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

Western1 said:


> If you have another plow do you have another truck as well? If so try that truck with the plow to see if it happens?


The other truck has a mm 2 have not wired tthis truck for that plow yet.
Otherwise that would be smart


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Actually, the problem you are describing sounds hydraulic, not electrical. Everything you describe is working, but the pump doesnt seem to be generating the pressure needed to lift it once the weight is on the chain. But there is nothing vehicle side that would cause a hydraulic issue like that.
> I get what you are saying and we thought it was something on the plow affecting the hydraulic also, until we hooked up another plow to that same truck and are having the same issue leads me to think electrical.
> Thank you though.
> 
> But if you've read otherwise, perhaps someone else will weigh in with their experience. Good luck!


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

kimber750 said:


> What does motor sound like when trying to lift? Does it slow down a good bit or struggling quite a bit? Does plow seem unusually slow going into scoop? I am betting it is truck side power harness to be affecting to separate plows. When it acts up try using a jumper cable from battery to plow motor to see if it starts to work or not.


Thank you will try that. Motor sounded normal and working other than the lift


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

LPeters said:


> Thank you will try that. Motor sounded normal.


Has to be truck side to be doing it on two separate plows. Or you have some of the worst luck.


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

kimber750 said:


> Has to be truck side to be doing it on two separate plows. Or you have some of the worst luck.


Worst of luck, thanks a lot, I'm hoping not. That would not be a good start to the new year.
Yes that's what we think it's the truck side. I was hoping that someone may have experienced this also.


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

Will definitely update the thread when the problem has been fixed.
Thank you all for the suggestions, going to check module, power cables and connectors. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## LPeters (Jan 1, 2019)

Update,
Tried friends module no luck, hooked his truck up to my plow, no go either. Headed to shop where plow #1 was being fixed with plow #2 and trailer to bring both back, valve on plow #1 had small debris preventing flow, replace valve, flush system problem solved, took plow #2 off truck, yes exactly the same valve and problem. Plow #2 was covered by warranty since it was brand new plow #1 cost 250 to fix, past warrenty. Both plows home and fixed on Jan 2. Total freak coincidence. 
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok.....

Glad to hear they are working


----------

